# Do y'all date outside your race or stay inside your race?



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd date any girl from any race tbh even though I do have a little preference for darker skin girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I date all. Inside and outside my race. Don't care at all.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I usually do - yes.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Neither.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll date outside my race but only certain races or nationalities, not all. Some races I'm physically not attracted to and the culture of certain nationalities is a turn-off.


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

Xenacat said:


> I usually do - yes.


Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

karenw said:


> It has always been the same race, I obviously can't 100% rule that out though lol.


True it's just your preference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

realisticandhopeful said:


> I date all. Inside and outside my race. Don't care at all.


That's what I like to hear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Another vote for dating inside and outside of my "race."


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I would, I just never did. Lmao. All of the guys were my race.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It doesn't matter to me, any race can be attractive.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I only find white women attractive. But I also have other little preferences that relate to personality.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't care about that at all, race is a made up thing.


----------



## flyffQ (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes I date outside my race but I don't date shy/awkward and most of the pretty girls are that.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. I find all races beautiful. Certain cultural attitudes can be problematic, but in that case my problem is with the way a person thinks, not with their race or culture in general, since many people disagree with aspects of their own culture. What I wouldn't date is a person who believes that other races/cultures are inferior.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd date inside or outside my race, and I have. I think there are absolutely stunningly beautiful women from every race and I personally think it's not only really close minded to only stay within your race, but I think you'd be excluding billions of women, based purely on skin color, and I don't get that, at all. I understand there are people out there who are only comfortable dating within their own race but I just don't understand it, personally.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Well i will never date, but i would prefer non-white females. White females are feminists and rude.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes of course lol my baby girl is mixed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Most of the people I've found attractive have come from two racial backgrounds, (white, East Asian,) or mixed race people of various backgrounds, but I wouldn't rule anyone out if I was attracted to them.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

i thought you liked arabs, Persephone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> i thought you liked arabs, Persephone.


Can't think of any specific people of that background I've been attracted to. Never met anyone of that background either afaik. Basically they're white though.. Like Southeast Asian people are still Asian.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't dated much at all. I wanted to date this black girl I worked with once but she was about 7 years younger and apparently thought that was too much. I like Asians but I really haven't known many IRL.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

If I limited myself to just my own race, I'd be screwed because there's not many other Asian people around in my area. So no, I don't have strong preferences towards or against certain races. When it comes to men though, I tend to attract a lot of white and black men (most of them on the tall side) probably due to the fact that I'm petite. Additionally, I haven't been in many relationships within my own race because the couple of Asians in my area that I know tend to date outside of their race even the men. Most Asian men here date white women because most of us are incredibly Americanized.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I only have experience dating outside of my race, so far. Just depends on who I click with.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm open to any race. Couldn't care less. So far I've only been with white women though.


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

AllTheSame said:


> I'd date inside or outside my race, and I have. I think there are absolutely stunningly beautiful women from every race and I personally think it's not only really close minded to only stay within your race, but I think you'd be excluding billions of women, based purely on skin color, and I don't get that, at all. I understand there are people out there who are only comfortable dating within their own race but I just don't understand it, personally.


Amen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I stick to my own, of course.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know why so many people limit themselves to the same gender. There goes 50% of the possibilities. And if you find a same-sex mate and you both want (a) child(ren), there are plenty of children and babies waiting to be adopted in the world.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

estse said:


> I don't know why so many people limit themselves to the same gender. There goes 50% of the possibilities. And if you find a same-sex mate and you both want (a) child(ren), there are plenty of children and babies waiting to be adopted in the world.


I don't. Lol. I've only been in relationships with women, but I'm more interested in men atm. And I'd love to adopt, but I doubt I'd ever be accepted. I'm too crazy.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There aren't any other martians, so I can't limit myself to my own race.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Race could not be less relevant to me when it comes to attraction.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I would, sure. It doesn't really matter much to me provided I am attracted.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't really care. But I find very few black girls that are attractive.


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't limit myself. Gimme someone with a good personality and a great, fascinating mind.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

I can't think of any race of that doesn't have women I find physically attractive so I don't see why that would rule anyone out. That also goes for some of the subsets I sometimes see people using for preferences, dark skin, light skin, tanned, pale with freckles, blonde, redhead, brunette etc.

There are beautiful women in all of those groups, obviously I have my preferences too they just aren't based on the things above.


----------



## fragilelittlegirl (Mar 20, 2017)

I usually date american white guys. Have dated a couple caucasian hispanic guys. I usually don't have much in common with the asians or black dudes from my community. 

I am hispanic.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I am biracial so that would be highly impractical. I am interested in pretty much any race but only have experiences dating white people because of the area I live in and that's who seems to be interested in me. I have to be honest though I am wary of misogyny in certain cultures so that makes certain people less attractive to me. We have a lot of Indian people living in my area but I have heard too many stories about all the extreme family drama that comes with dating them (as an interracial couple), I don't really want to be part of it. I know that probably makes me seem petty or something idk.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've only dated one person and she was white. But I tend to be more attracted to Middle Easten and Indian women.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I would, but I live in a very non-racially diverse place, so the chances of it happening are very slim. I am probably more attracted to white women simply because I see them more often.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> I'd date inside or outside my race, and I have. I think there are absolutely stunningly beautiful women from every race and I personally think it's not only really close minded to only stay within your race, but I think you'd be excluding billions of women, based purely on skin color, and I don't get that, at all. I understand there are people out there who are only comfortable dating within their own race but I just don't understand it, personally.


+1 Same.

There are stunningly beautiful people of every race.

I'm Black and when I grew up, there was this idea that lighter skinned Blacks were more attractive and that's how I saw it. As I grew up, my view just changed. I could see how magnificently beautiful a very even toned dark skin can be. So, my initial feelings were cultural indoctrination.

Beyond culture there is beauty in its purest sense. I find that as I grow older I see more beauty in even ordinary people. Sometimes the beauty is very subtle and obscured by your preconceptions.

It's a lot like music. I can't understand people who insist they only like this genre of music or that genre music. There is brilliant music in every genre. You miss so much of the world when you don't challenge yourself to expand your perception.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Outside. There aren't many Asians in my town and I grew up surrounded by white people mostly, so it's just what I like. The few Asian guys who did reach out to me, I just wasn't physically attracted to.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've only dated once and it was in my race. My main problem with dating outside my race would be my anxiety around their family and friends. Unless their family and friends were really nice and supportive it would cause me a ton of anxiety. Yes, I know you can have problems with family and friends of the same race but being the odd man out would add to my anxiety and there is potential that they could be racist.

And yes I'm aware my partner would likely have similar anxieties

I can't help the situations that could cause me extreme anxiety.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

roxslide said:


> I am biracial so that would be highly impractical. I am interested in pretty much any race but only have experiences dating white people because of the area I live in and that's who seems to be interested in me. I have to be honest though I am wary of misogyny in certain cultures so that makes certain people less attractive to me. We have a lot of Indian people living in my area but I have heard too many stories about all the extreme family drama that comes with dating them (as an interracial couple), I don't really want to be part of it. I know that probably makes me seem petty or something idk.


What I learned from a previous relationship is that if you get married or close to it, you are basically marrying the entire family, not just the guy. So if their family is from another culture, you will have to deal with that culture. In some cultures, families are very close knit and they see each other several times a week. It's like a living nightmare for me to have to hang out every Sunday with someone else's family. And have to attend every birthday party of their 80 zillion relatives, Christmas, and various other holidays with the family. There are also financial issues if much of the family is still living in the 3rd world.

So even if the guy is 2nd generation American, you will have this problem. By the 3rd generation (their parents were born in the US) then it's probably not an issue anymore.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Outside? 

But it doesnt mean i wont date within. Honestly when feelings develop, feelings develop


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've done both. Don't care as long as there's an attraction.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

slyfox said:


> I've only dated once and it was in my race. My main problem with dating outside my race would be my anxiety around their family and friends. Unless their family and friends were really nice and supportive it would cause me a ton of anxiety. Yes, I know you can have problems with family and friends of the same race but being the odd man out would add to my anxiety and there is potential that they could be racist.
> 
> And yes I'm aware my partner would likely have similar anxieties
> 
> I can't help the situations that could cause me extreme anxiety.


This has always been the issue for me. I had always been open to the idea but theres that possibility of the family disapproving. Hell even my family might, based on past comments. Its hard enough carrying on conversations with my current girlfriends parents and we're all the same color. I know its 2017 but none of them will have been born in the last decade, so theres no guarantees lol.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

CaptainMarvel said:


> +1 Same.
> 
> There are stunningly beautiful people of every race.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree...beauty really does transcend race, to me anyway. Imo a lot of the closemindedness is the result of cultural indoctrination, or just plain racism. If I didn't find women of other races beautiful there would've been absolutely no reason for me to date them in the first place...initial attraction for most of us is physical attraction, you don't fall in love with her or her mind in the first few minutes you notice them or talk to them.. For most people it takes a little more than that. You're attracted to the external, with the phsycial first oc, and there are some truly, absolutely fine women out there outside of my own race. And oc, it goes without saying that personality plays into my (and I think most people's) perception of what's beautiful. To me it's not even two seperate topics of discussion, it's all very much related. I can find a woman to be absolutely beautiful until she opens her mouth and I hear racism and hate, or selfishness, or narcisism, or lack of empathy, and my percpetion of how beautiful she is will instantly change. It's actually been proven that that's the case for most people (probably with the exception of sociopaths). It's amazing to me how perceptions of physical beauty can change if her personality is a turnoff. And of course women can (and have) done that both inside of my own race and outside of it. So...there can be stunningly beautiful women of every race based on personality, and based on physical beauty, characteristics...it's that simple to me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I've mostly been involved with or approached by Arab (Gulf, Iraqi), Black-African (Ethiopian, Ghanian)/Black American, or Pakistani men.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> And oc, it goes without saying that personality plays into my (and I think most people's) perception of what's beautiful. To me it's not even two seperate topics of discussion, it's all very much related. I can find a woman to be absolutely beautiful until she opens her mouth and I hear racism and hate, or selfishness, or narcisism, or lack of empathy, and my percpetion of how beautiful she is will instantly change.


I totally agree with that. If I click with a woman she appears more attractive to me. And like you said, if she's physically beautiful but has an ugly personality, she becomes less attractive.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Outside. There aren't many Asians in my town and I grew up surrounded by white people mostly, so it's just what I like. The few Asian guys who did reach out to me, I just wasn't physically attracted to.


Seems to be a common occurrence among Asians since it is such a small minority. I felt the same way until about a year ago, when I rediscovered Asian culture.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Haven't had any options to date anyone of any race.

I hate admitting it considering the openmindedness of most of the posts here, but I'd probably be more attracted to my own race. I think this isn't really due to intentional racism on my part, just due to the fact that the area I live in is mostly white and I have very limited exposure to other races, so it's like sticking to what I know. But also, unfortunately, my family isn't the most openminded about such things, and I live with and depend on them, so it's not like I could avoid their displeasure. I had a black friend once and my grandmother actually called her a "******" like that's what black people call themselves. :x And that was one of the _friendly_ comments made...I won't get into the unfriendly ones.

Maybe I'd feel differently if a guy of a different race clicked with me, since it's so rare that I click with people, but that's never happened so I couldn't say.

It's a moot point since no guys of _any_ race are attracted to me, anyway. :stu

ETA:



slyfox said:


> My main problem with dating outside my race would be my anxiety around their family and friends. Unless their family and friends were really nice and supportive it would cause me a ton of anxiety. Yes, I know you can have problems with family and friends of the same race but being the odd man out would add to my anxiety and there is potential that they could be racist.





Neal said:


> This has always been the issue for me. I had always been open to the idea but theres that possibility of the family disapproving. Hell even my family might, based on past comments.


Well, it's good to know I'm not the only one with such anxiety. :/


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> But also, unfortunately, my family isn't the most openminded about such things, and I live with and depend on them, so it's not like I could avoid their displeasure.


And even if you could it could mean a lot of drama. My dad absolutely hates my sisters new boyfriend. And its not because of race since we're all the same color. Long story short, the two of them nearly got into a fist fight in a public place over and inappropriate joke, and now hes no longer welcome in our home. If we have family gatherings, he just kinda sits off by himself not talking and looking morose. My sister was extremely torn up over it saying that she was "torn between the two most important men" in her life. I think its the biggest bunch of BS but what can I do? I mean if someone falls in love, family is just gonna have to deal with it, but it can get messy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm most interested in white women but that's not exclusive, there are attractive women from everywhere


----------



## Valerie894 (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't care about race at all. I just want to be cared about. 

Actually, I would prefer if the person I dated was from a different "world;" it would make things so much more interesting and I'd love to learn about a new place and culture.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well i dont date at all, but either way, its a tricky question. It depends. Like others have said, culture difference can be too much in some cases. Especially on the topics of religion and child raising. But i would say yes, i would date outside my race.
My family is very white. Theres not a single person in my extended family as far out as i know that isnt white, lol. Not that that would really matter. My mom has said several times that i can drag home whoever i want as long as theyre a nice person. I wont be dragging anyone home but thanks mom...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fangirl96 said:


> Well i dont date at all, but either way, its a tricky question. It depends. Like others have said, culture difference can be too much in some cases. Especially on the topics of religion and child raising. But i would say yes, i would date outside my race.
> My family is very white. Theres not a single person in my extended family as far out as i know that isnt white, lol. Not that that would really matter. My mom has said several times that i can drag home whoever i want as long as theyre a nice person. I wont be dragging anyone home but thanks mom...


That was the same with my extended family until more recently. My cousin is in a relationship with a guy (about 50% of my family including her dad don't do marriage, but they seem serious,) who is either black or mixed race, and they recently had a baby. Hadn't seen her since I was a child though lol but we were at a funeral (happy times.) Everyone else though is white. Not that I see most of them often at all now though, and some on my dad's side live far away so I've only seen them once or twice in person.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

If I was a "dater", I'd date outside my race sure. For long term, race doesn't factor in for me. I do however find white and asian women especially attractive.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Any, but preference for European/Scandinavian looking girls.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Fangirl96 said:


> Well i dont date at all, but either way, its a tricky question. It depends. Like others have said, culture difference can be too much in some cases. Especially on the topics of religion and child raising. But i would say yes, i would date outside my race.
> My family is very white. Theres not a single person in my extended family as far out as i know that isnt white, lol. Not that that would really matter. My mom has said several times that i can drag home whoever i want as long as theyre a nice person. I wont be dragging anyone home but thanks mom...


That's pretty cool. My parents (my dad anyway) and most people their age I know are racist af and wouldn't want anyone from any other race in their house. It's pretty bad sometimes and spills onto their kids, one of my classmates told me he would never invite any foreigner into his house or any minority, like what the ****


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, race isn't something I consider at all when it comes to that.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

I am dark skin latino, but I actually only have a preference for white girls and Asian girls. I just find latinas are too "liberal" for me and black women are too "self-hating" since they keep trying to look like white girls by wearing fake wigs to get smooth hair. I have never seen a black girl wearing her original hair which is a turnoff for me


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

yeah, but I can't even get dates :*(


----------

